# Rollfast Bicycle - Does the S/N mean anything ?



## levinll (Apr 14, 2020)

Can the serial # help identify the year this bicycle was made ?

Are some of the parts shown replacements items ?

I know nothing about bicycles so please pardon my ignorance.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2020)

Flip the bike over and look at the BB shell. You should see something like an SN 64 or EH 64. Just reverse the number and it will give you the year. In this case, 64 would be 1946.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2020)

Here’s another example. This was my 41 Rollfast.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 14, 2020)

The curved down tube indicates a 1942 or later design, more streamlined model.
DP Harris “Rollfast” introduced the streamlined frame with a curved down tube about a year or so after Montgomery Ward.
I have seen 6-digit serial numbers on the seat tube mast on post-war bicycles, usually preceded by a letter; e.g., “A” starting in ~1945.
Maybe look for a letter and another digit to the left of the 23022.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks just like the '46 I recently sold.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks just like the '46 I recently sold.
> 
> View attachment 1174367



I was thinking that too Mike!!


----------



## levinll (Apr 14, 2020)

1946 ?


----------



## levinll (Apr 14, 2020)

What were the original fenders made out of ? Metal or chrome ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 17, 2020)

levinll said:


> View attachment 1174563
> 1946 ?



Yes, and 'SN' indicates it was built at the Snyder factory in NY.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2020)

levinll said:


> What were the original fenders made out of ? Metal or chrome ?



Those babies look aluminum to me


----------



## levinll (Apr 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Those babies look aluminum to me



Just goes to show I have no knowledge of bicycles.

So are aluminum fenders the original "material" used ? What about the bike rack ? Aftermarket ?


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 17, 2020)

The fenders do look like aluminum and quite nice.  I'm not a rack guy in the first place, but I'd remove it and show those fenders off.
My two cents are worth about one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2020)

I posted a pic of a very similar bike I had with aluminum fenders. Pretty sure yours is all original.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 17, 2020)

Post war - what to do with all of the aluminum produced for the production of bombers and fighters that were no longer needed.


----------



## levinll (Apr 18, 2020)

So what price range would you assign to this bike in it's current condition ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2020)

levinll said:


> So what price range would you assign to this bike in it's current condition ?











						Sold - Tall frame men's Rollfast | Archive (sold)
					

Been riding this for a while...but we're overbooked and its time to make room. 1946 Rollfast tall frame (20"), tho basically a prewar frame. Comes upgraded with rarely seen aluminum fenders and period Rollfast stem. Completely serviced throughout and rides as is, but could use a new set of tires...




					thecabe.com


----------



## levinll (Apr 18, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Sold - Tall frame men's Rollfast | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> Been riding this for a while...but we're overbooked and its time to make room. 1946 Rollfast tall frame (20"), tho basically a prewar frame. Comes upgraded with rarely seen aluminum fenders and period Rollfast stem. Completely serviced throughout and rides as is, but could use a new set of tires...
> ...



THanks MIke. Was hoping for me, but I'll take whatever the going market is.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2020)

levinll said:


> THanks MIke. Was hoping for me, but I'll take whatever the going market is.



Yours is in great shape too. And those painted wheels pop! I don't see why yours shouldn't go for about the same. I'm tempted to get it myself, but I'm beyond tapped out. Good luck


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2020)

Just noticed what could be frame repairs at the headtube joints? Can you post better pics?


----------



## Shellpuller (Mar 5, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The curved down tube indicates a 1942 or later design, more streamlined model.
> DP Harris “Rollfast” introduced the streamlined frame with a curved down tube about a year or so after Montgomery Ward.
> I have seen 6-digit serial numbers on the seat tube mast on post-war bicycles, usually preceded by a letter; e.g., “A” starting in ~1945.
> Maybe look for a letter and another digit to the left of the 23022.



I finally found a thread that might help me ID my ride.
Looks to be E145989.
If “A” = 1945 is it safe to say this is from 1949?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 5, 2022)

Shellpuller said:


> I finally found a thread that might help me ID my ride.  Looks to be *E145989*.
> If “A” = 1945 is it safe to say this is from *1949*?



Yes. 
My *1949*–E girls Rollfast bicycle has a “*94SN*” date-place code stamped on the bottom bracket, and was picked-up with a 52-tooth 1/2”-pitch (flying-R’s?) chain ring sprocket.


----------



## Shellpuller (Mar 5, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> My *1949*–E girls Rollfast bicycle has a “*94SN*” date-place code stamped on the bottom bracket, and came with a 52-tooth 1/2” pitch (flying-R’s?) chain ring sprocket.



No bottom bracket stamp on mine.
Any chart for the seat post S#’s ?


----------



## Shellpuller (Mar 5, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> My *1949*–E girls Rollfast bicycle has a “*94SN*” date-place code stamped on the bottom bracket, and was picked-up with a 52-tooth 1/2”-pitch (flying-R’s?) chain ring sprocket.


----------

